# Uber limiting passenger tip amounts!!!!!! Blasphemy!!!



## wildcoyote (Jul 26, 2017)

I had a passenger last night try to tip me 20 in the app on a short surge ride. I was sitting next to him and it greyed out the tip accept box. When he put 15 in, it was green. This is downright crazy, I'm an IC according to uber, they don't have a right to limit my tips, or my damn rates honestly! Also people should be able to select who they want to ride with. Having to go in front of people's house before they request an uber so they get me is getting too busy anymore. 

Anybody else have that happen? Now I know why I've only seen 15 dollar tips and not 20....If I don't make sense, it's because I'm furious at all this. If I didn't enjoy driving and chatting over sitting home, I would quit tomorrow.


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep. Same thing happened me to yesterday. Max pax was allowed to tip was $14. He wanted to tip $20. Such bullshit.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

Maybe it is time to tell our customers (who feed us that BS line about how they "will tip us in the app...") to please tip us in cash if they want to tip us, because the UBER tip function is not working...?


----------



## wildcoyote (Jul 26, 2017)

Old BUF Guy said:


> Maybe it is time to tell our customers (who feed us that BS line about how they "will tip us in the app...") to please tip us in cash if they want to tip us, because the UBER tip function is not working...?


He didn't have cash. It's a college town, I honestly can't remember the last time a college kid tipped, usually groups of girls tip but who knows why, maybe the knock and shake of the diesel do them in lol.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wildcoyote said:


> I had a passenger last night try to tip me 20 in the app on a short surge ride. I was sitting next to him and it greyed out the tip accept box. When he put 15 in, it was green. This is downright crazy, I'm an IC according to uber, they don't have a right to limit my tips, or my damn rates honestly! Also people should be able to select who they want to ride with. Having to go in front of people's house before they request an uber so they get me is getting too busy anymore.
> 
> Anybody else have that happen? Now I know why I've only seen 15 dollar tips and not 20....If I don't make sense, it's because I'm furious at all this. If I didn't enjoy driving and chatting over sitting home, I would quit tomorrow.


That is a pretty big tip. None the less, there should be no such limits.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

That's frigging outrageous- You should definitely send over a comment through that trip's "help" section - alert them that you know for a fact that your passenger wanted to leave a $20 tip were limited to a lower amount. There should be no limit on tips whatsoever. If a person wants to leave a $100 tip they should be able to, no questions asked. 

Yet another unscrupulous and low move from the deceptive pigs at Uber. They don't care about our tip amounts because they don't get any of it, believe me if they were getting a percentage of it they would be pushing people to leave $5000 tips on every ride


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Ditto here. Pax wanted a rounder tripper to a liquor store and offered $10 tip. I said no problem. Turns out he forgot his wallet  Ended up doing 2 round trips, they were short, he apologized numerous times and said he'd tip $20. He sat there as I ended the trip, he gave me 5 stars and put $20 into the tip screen, which grayed out the submit button. His tip limit was $14.70. He tried again at $20, then entered a different amount but still wouldn't let him. He apologized again and said he's never seen that. Neither had I, both the $20 in app tip or the lower maximum tip amount.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> Yep. Same thing happened me to yesterday. Max pax was allowed to tip was $14. He wanted to tip $20. Such bullshit.


Wtf?????

I cannot tell you how freaking obnoxious that is! Just when I thought I couldn't despise Uber any more, that they couldn't go any lower and they couldn't do anything shittier, they put a cap on our tips?!?!

I am going to send them a message as soon as I am in a place where I can type easily.

I wonder if this happening only in certain markets, because I've had someone give me a $20 tip in the app. I was actually surprised about that because I've heard about Uber putting a cap on tip amounts, it worked.

For anyone that knows that this is happening, you're 100% sure that your passenger wanted to give a higher tip and they weren't able to through the app, please complain to Uber about it. They should have no say whatsoever in the amount we received in tips. I know I just said this in another comment on here, but if Uber received a commission of our tips, they would be pushing riders to tip 100% on every ride. But since they do not receive any of our tip amounts, they actively and literally do everything in their power to minimize the amount apparently.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I wonder if this happening only in certain markets, because I've had someone give me a $20 tip in the app.


Uber has already explained that it is a maximum tip based on a percentage of the fare,
and I believe there are also hard limits (for really long fares). Uber says that this is to
protect riders, who are assumed to never be tipping you very much but must simply
be making typos in the app. (Real reason: Chargebacks. Riders will have remorse,
riders will be drunk, and yes a few riders will fat-finger the amount Chargebacks
are very expensive to handle, screw up your accounting, and have bad repercussions.)

I don't remember what they said the max percentage is, but it seemed REALLY low.
There might be a sliding scale for longer trips, too.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

One option if someone wants to leave a large tip pull out a Square or Paypal Account.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Uber has already explained that it is a maximum tip based on a percentage of the fare,
> and I believe there are also hard limits (for really long fares). Uber says that this is to
> protect riders, who are assumed to never be tipping you very much but must simply
> be making typos in the app. (Real reason: Chargebacks. Riders will have remorse,
> ...


When I received the $20 unicorn tip in the app, my fare was only $6.00. That's why i really didn't expect it to work when pax said he ws gonna tip $20.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> When I received the $20 unicorn tip in the app, my fare was only $6.00.


That could be a lot of things.

One thing it could be: Uber told you it was a $6 ride, but charged the rider MUCH more.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wildcoyote said:


> I had a passenger last night try to tip me 20 in the app on a short surge ride. I was sitting next to him and it greyed out the tip accept box. When he put 15 in, it was green. This is downright crazy, I'm an IC according to uber, they don't have a right to limit my tips, or my damn rates honestly! Also people should be able to select who they want to ride with. Having to go in front of people's house before they request an uber so they get me is getting too busy anymore.
> 
> Anybody else have that happen? Now I know why I've only seen 15 dollar tips and not 20....If I don't make sense, it's because I'm furious at all this. If I didn't enjoy driving and chatting over sitting home, I would quit tomorrow.


Uber is a POS, period!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Sounds illegal to me. Im sure Uber has figured out a way to walk the line on this. POS Evil Company


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think I read about this in the news section a month or two back. From memory Uber limits the tip to something like no more than double the amount of the trip. They claim this was to prevent "fat finger" mistakes where say someone intends to tip $10 but puts in $100 by mistake. Personally I think some extra confirmation for tips over 2 times the trip amount would make more sense. I do not see why it should be a hard limit as it is now.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Is tipping still being limited ? If so does anyone know what the exact parameters are to the limits?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not sure but that's why I have a square reader lol









I can often tell mostly on Lyft rides if it's a stolen credit card and or account as the rider has a problem with a credit card and wants for tip me $100 if I can give him $40-$50 cash.

Perhaps they are trying to stop this but there should be no limit on tips


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Square is beside the point. This company is so ****ing shady that it deserves to be - the **** up . This is another bullshit lie that the limit is to protect against fat fingers “mistakes” they could simply put a confirmation screen . Where they will need to reconfirm . The real reason they don’t want you to get fat tips so you stay on road longer ! Wake up guys !


----------

